# Sailing from Japan to Pacific NW (Seattle)



## SeawingI (Jun 26, 2002)

I was wondering if any of you have sailed this route or read any books on it. I have a few and am starting to do research now before we leave in 2004. Any ideas would be grateful Pennie and Terry


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello SeawingI,

I am a Japanese sailing enthusiast for over 15 years, living in Yokohama. The following web site might be useful for you.

http://www2.malts-mermaid3.com


----------

